# I'm white, my boyfriend is black, powder rubs off on him... Help!



## AudreyHepburn07 (Apr 14, 2009)

I use MAC foundation and maybelline powder. I'm not exactly sure which rubs off onto my boyfriend's face, but I think its the powder. Everytime his face rubs against mine, he gets a swatch of my paleness on him. I need a recommendation for a powder that doesn't move! And preferably one that keeps me matte all day because I have oily skin. Thanks!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 14, 2009)

Not a lot really works at the end of the day when you have oily skin because the oil will transfer it.


----------



## fuzz (Apr 14, 2009)

I have noticed that nuttin really helps with controlin oil.I have an oily tzone.I use matte foundation and a good primer under wich allows my make up to stay long but in time i do look oily around the tzone.


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 14, 2009)

Translucent powder?
Do you moisturise before applying your foundation? Try a Primer like the other ladies have suggested.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh I just remembered. You could try milk of magnesia to control oil. I haven't tried it yet but it's supposed to work really well.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 14, 2009)

You might also look into a good skin care line. Dermalogica has a great line of oil control products. Are you using a brush or the sponge applicator that comes with? I'd recommend that you ditch the sponge applicator if you are using it as it only compacts the powder on your skin. If you use a brush, do you tap the excess out? That will help out tremdously. You might look into a MAC 189 face brush as it won't collect as much excess powder. You can take a tissue and gently go over your face to get rid of the excess.


----------



## xoxredefined (Apr 20, 2009)

I have that problem to. Im black and my boyfriend is white. At the end of the day he looks like he went tanning because my face has been all over his... lol... I dont think their is anything you can do because makeup is not permanent. It will rub off when it is being tampered with and has been on your face for a long time. Maybe there is a makeup finisher out there that can add an extra layer of something invisible that protects your makeup from rubbing onto his face. Goodluck!!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 20, 2009)

i feel your pain, lets just say my bf cant wear white around me


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

I think this will happen even if you are both the same race....Makeup is not permanent and it will rub off...No face rubbing with makeup on


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 20, 2009)

^ yep thats right! lol at the no face rubbing bit


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL , that happened to me but it was the opposite , I'd get so embarassed , and the time when my powder rubbed off on his white Lacoste ...no comments. But anyways ,  we broke up before I could find a solution though so I don't really have any suggestions , maybe spraying something like MUFE Mist & Fix ?


----------

